# 2 Cách gắn vết nứt trên bộ ấm trà sứ siêu hiệu quả



## gomsubaokhanh (4/10/21)

Những bộ ấm trà sứ bóng bẩy làm sang trọng bàn trà tiếp khách dùng lâu rất dễ bị sứt mẻ hoặc nứt vỡ khi va chạm lực. Nhưng đừng vội vứt đi nhé, bởi bạn có thể “hồi sinh” chúng bằng những mẹo đơn giản sau đây.

Cách làm đều màu bộ ấm trà sứ bị nứt

Sử dụng bộ ấm trà sứ xỉn màu, ố vàng để tiếp khách quả thật rất kém sang. Bởi bộ ấm chén gián tiếp miêu tả thói quen và tính cách của người chủ nhà. Một bộ trà cụ không được vệ sinh sạch sẽ là sự bất lịch sự với khách tới chơi nhà, đồng thời thể hiện sự thiếu tôn trọng với khách.

Với những bộ ấm chén sứ dùng lâu, thường xảy ra hiện tượng thành ấm có những vệt nứt âm nhỏ và mảnh như chỉ. Những vệt nứt này ngấm nước trà lâu ngày sẽ có màu xám nâu rất mất thẩm mỹ.

Nếu bộ trà nhà bạn đang gặp những vấn đề trên, hãy áp dụng ngay mẹo vô cùng đơn giản sau đây. Tiết kiệm được tiền mua bộ ấm chén mới mà lại có được bộ ấm trà sứ như mới.




Nguyên liệu chỉ cần:

500ml sữa tươi (không đường hay có đường đều được)
1 nồi lớn có thể để ngập được bộ ấm chén
Cách làm như sau:

Đầu tiên, bạn đổ toàn bộ sữa tươi đã chuẩn bị vào nồi rồi đun sôi trên bếp. Khi sữa đã sôi già nước, bạn cho ấm chén bị xỉn vào ngâm. Thời gian ngâm trong khoảng 5 - 15 phút. Thời gian ngâm càng lâu hiệu quả càng cao. Lưu ý phải để nước sôi già mới đem lại hiệu quả.

Sau khi ngâm xong rửa lại ấm trà sứ bằng nước sạch, dùng khăn lau khô hết nước rồi để ấm chén khô tự nhiên.

Với cách làm siêu đơn giản và không tốn nhiều công sức trên, bạn sẽ có một bộ ấm chén như mới. Những vết rạn thâm xám sẽ biến mất hoàn toàn, thay vào đó là vẻ sáng bóng như vừa mới mua.

Xem thêm: 2 cách làm lành bộ ấm trà sứ bị sứt mẻ ngay tắp lự


----------

